# Help can't find pattern



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok so I'm getting a grandbaby!!! I remember when mine were babies I liked the little gowns for the first little while. Thought hey I have a really nice grey jerse knit I can make then and applique later for a boy or girl. easy peasy right? Nope not only can I not find the pattern I'm looking for I can't find any one who remembers the little gown things!!! Really I'm not that old. 
I even looked in a couple of thrift shops thinking I have a book on how to make patterns from clothes. Easy right... nope. Nothing and the staff were so young at one place all I could think is I need someone who remembers things like the 70's!!!
Is there an other name for them, that I have forgotten seeing as I'm old. :umno:
What if I took a sleeper pattern and redrew it as a gown that way I wouldn't have to play with arm holes. How much extra should I add in lenght? That should work righ? Front snaps or side tie. Draw string bottom? 
Hopefully someone will remember what I'm on about...


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Drawstring gowns is what I remember them being called...


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Yep, I was thinking drawstring gowns too.

And I wouldn't have thought they were so old as to be unknown. . . I used them on my kids, born '89-'97.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Your idea sounds great. Just make it a little longer than the sleeper so there will be foot room after you turn up a place to put in the draw string. Because once it's snugged up it will take up some slack.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh Thank you every one!!! I was begining to feel crazy. I hadn't thought it was that long ago either. The baby is just 19 and a darn good thing he isn't on here, I'm supose to call him "the youngest". I don't have any sewing friends, at least not in this area. I was getting really tired of blank looks. So now I have a project for next week. Not that I have any spare time. DH bought a car... guess who has been in charge of getting it safetyed


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I've seen these in stores recently - I think Target had them. They were part of the gift sets that came with the little hat and mits.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh nice Target has just moved to Canada. I haven't had any reason to go... It's in the next town. I will try and hit it next week... spare time and all that


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.joann.com/simplicity-pattern-2900-babies-layette-bonnet-xxs-xs-s-m-l/zprd_11098696a/

I have a bunch of old patterns from years ago for baby clothes...will have to find them and see if I can find the drawstring gown.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://kwiksew.mccall.com/k3090-products-19798.php?page_id=3056










Is this sleeper what you were thinking of?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If I were making them, I'd buy some cute diaper shirts and attach the "skirt". I think this is how this one on E-Bay is done. Easy peasy, but can be personalized easily.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Infant-Draw...y_Toddler_Unisex_Clothing&hash=item3380e7657f


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I made about 10 of these with the first two babies and the third baby wore them all. I think that for safety sake drawstrings are no longer used. I never put the string in there anyway, just made them an extra 6 inches longer.

Email me if you find that you still need the pattern and I'll see if I can find mine and trace you off a copy.

sewsilly


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow you guys are great!!! :bow: 

AngieM2 that's it!!!! Not sure why it didn't show up on my searches... Ok so really I'm tech changed and when the kids moved out I lost my ablity to search (read make kids do it :lookout: ). As soon as I get that silly car plated I will pick up that pattern and begin. 

Belfrybat Wow and they want 20 bucks. It's not even a complicated pattern. Maybe I should look into sewing at home as a business, considering some of the costumes I have made. Once I get DS & D Pregnant DIL settled at my house I just may.

Thanks everyone. oh and yes, I will try and figure out (or make DH) post pics once I get started.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

housewife said:


> Ok so really I'm tech changed and when the kids moved out I lost my ablity to search (read make kids do it :lookout: ).
> 
> Thanks everyone. oh and yes, I will try and figure out (or make DH) post pics once I get started.


Do what I did: asked my tech savvy son how to do numerous things, got his instructions in writing, and saved them for future reference! :ashamed:


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Kris glad to hear I'm not the only one. I'm the only one in the house that is so not tech savy!!  I use to be better at computers than them but then they all learned to read and lost me lol. I will get writen instructions, its a great idea, thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

housewife - I had seen it in Kwik Sew some other time, so I had an edge on you on finding it.
Glad it is just what you needed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

housewife said:


> Kris glad to hear I'm not the only one. I'm the only one in the house that is so not tech savy!!  I use to be better at computers than them but then they all learned to read and lost me lol. I will get writen instructions, its a great idea, thanks


You're not along! I am not good at tech savvy at all. Thank goodness, I have DH who is!

Before my DD was born (1970), I made a good many of those gowns. In those days, they were called kimonas. I had them from tiny to bigger.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Found one!!!!!!!! I was at the BIG book sale, patterns were 6 for 0.50 and there were millions of books!! I got there for opening, the book dealers were in there first some of them start lining up at 5am. Did not get the cook book I always look for but I did find.... Featherweight 221 the Perfect Portable And Its Stitches Across History by Nancy Johnson-Srebro!!! It was a dollar and it has an original instruction book taped in the front cover!!!
It was a good day  Got a bunch of books now in my spare time I have to find room for them and cull.  I will tell you if I'm getting rid of any sewing or crafting books. It will not be soon though. Still have to pack DD's room and get it ready for 2 1/2 people to move in!! Not sure what I'm doing with furniture :grit:
My house is too full and I have no out building!!! As kids go they leave stuff and one is coming back with extra. I have already told them they can't bring it all get a storage unit or talk to her Mom. I will drive it but that is it!! 
Ok so I'm scarring myself with the to do list!!


----------

